# Sharpness: Tamron vs Canon for (70-200 lens)



## prodigy2k7 (Jun 28, 2008)

Tamron SP AF 70-200mm
vs
Canon EF 70-200mm F2.8L

On dpreview.com In a comparison between the two lenses on "Test Results" under each review, it seems that on the MTF-50 graph, the tamron has higher sharpness.

AM i just not reading the graphics right?

Tamron test: http://www.dpreview.com/lensreviews/tamron_70-200_2p8_c16/page5.asp

Canon test:
http://www.dpreview.com/lensreviews/canon_70-200_2p8_is_usm_c16/page5.asp


----------



## Garbz (Jun 28, 2008)

The Canon results seems suspect. What kind of a lens is sharper at the extreme corners than half way out of frame. Maybe it's right, but it just seems like a strange result to get.

It could very well be that the Tamron is sharper. But how much sharper is unknown since both of the lenses (at f4 and above anyway) for the most part outperform the sensor used to measure it. But all in all, yes you're reading the graph right.

The Canon test results only seem to partially correlate to the graphs on photozone.de. It's a pity they don't have a Tamron graph too to compare against.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jun 29, 2008)

im just confused, even if the tamron does out preform the canon, the tamron lens is a LOT cheaper, it just doesnt have IS


----------



## Garbz (Jun 29, 2008)

Well firstly it doesn't have IS. Depending on the system that is worth several hundred dollars.

The other thing is the Canon is an L lens targeted at professionals. That alone means more strict quality control, and a bigger profit for Canon due to the price insensitivity of many professionals. Tamron on the other hand have no real credible professional appeal. Sure you get the occasional pro using them, but for the most part they target the customers who can't afford the L glass. Whether or not this means it's a poorly built or badly thought out lens will have to be left to other who have used them. One thing is certain, the price is a critical element for this lens. Not having the required reputation to charge as much as the Canon 70-200 without IS, means that straight from the get go they need to undercut Canon's pricing by enough of a margin to prevent people from simply waiting a bit longer to buy the new Canon.

Try and find a review on usability as well. Sharpness is just a very small part of a nice lens. Everything from position and size of the focus and zoom rings, to the dampening or even the markings on the surface can make the difference between a wonderful lens and one that is a pain to use.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks


----------

